# Sharjah/Dubai Visa



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

I am moving out to Dubai on the 10th February, as my company offered me relocation.

We have an office in both Dubai (JLT) and Sharjah. I will be splitting my time between the 2, which I am happy to do.

I thought I was getting a Dubai visa, but turns out my company are arranging a Sharjah visa for me. Now, this is actually easier, because it allows me easy access into the freezone, as opposed to having to get a daily pass every day.

But, what I wanted to know is, are there any downsides? I know that I wont be able to buy alcohol, but to my knowledge it has to be ordered anyway, and wouldn't be a problem getting my colleagues to order for me.

Anything else that'll I'll be missing out on?

Thanks.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Which freezone in Shj? If it's Hamriyah that's a fair old trek. If you're living in Dubai and driving into Shj that's a reverse commute so the traffic isn't AS bad, but believe me, ALL traffic EVERY day in Shj isn't good.

Advantage of working up in Hamriyah (or indeed Airport FZ) is that the booze shops are nearby.


----------



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi thanks for your reply.

Sorry, its called the Safe Zone, if that helps? Our office in Sharjah is near the the airport I believe.

But I've been told I cant buy alcohol from a shop with that kind of visa?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Louismkd said:


> Hi thanks for your reply.
> 
> Sorry, its called the Safe Zone, if that helps? Our office in Sharjah is near the the airport I believe.
> 
> But I've been told I cant buy alcohol from a shop with that kind of visa?


Sharjah is a 'dry' Emirate and don't provide alcohol licenses to anybody - however that would not stop you taking the risk (albeit minimal) and popping into the neighbouring Emirate to pay a visit to somewhere like Barracuda.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

LesFroggitts said:


> Sharjah is a 'dry' Emirate and don't provide alcohol licenses to anybody - however that would not stop you taking the risk (albeit minimal) and popping into the neighbouring Emirate to pay a visit to somewhere like Barracuda.


Hi,
Are you sure about the Sharjah license issue? - i believe that you can obtain a Sharjah alcohol licence (if you are non-Muslim). Its just a more difficult process than in Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Louismkd said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. Sorry, its called the Safe Zone, if that helps? Our office in Sharjah is near the the airport I believe. But I've been told I cant buy alcohol from a shop with that kind of visa?


I think it's SAIF not safe. And, as Steve says, you can get a liquor licence there but it's a little more complicated.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I think it's SAIF not safe. And, as Steve says, you can get a liquor licence there but it's a little more complicated.


And Ajman and Um Al Qwain, even RAK isn't far for you (You're on the E311), you don't need any license to buy alcohol in any of those Emirates.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I think it's SAIF not safe. And, as Steve says, you can get a liquor licence there but it's a little more complicated.


Well I stand corrected if that's the case, is that only for FreeZone companies? How about those operating outside of a FZ - would they be able to sponsor an alcohol license.

All seems a little bit hypocritical for a dry emirate to actually have alcohol licenses!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

LesFroggitts said:


> Well I stand corrected if that's the case, is that only for FreeZone companies? How about those operating outside of a FZ - would they be able to sponsor an alcohol license. All seems a little bit hypocritical for a dry emirate to actually have alcohol licenses!


I don't think it makes any difference. And, if you are a member of the rugby club there, that's also licensed.


----------

